# One of those questions I lie awake wondering about at night...



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

The betta splendens most people keep as pets are in the same genus as other bettas, right? Rutilans and Pugnax and all these. So...could one make a cross-species hybrid of some sort? 

Just a thought. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are different complexes.The splendens complex has the splendens,smaragdina,mahachai and imbellis.These can breed together,and many of the ones found in petstores will have a mix of splendens and one or more of the others in the complex.The unimac complex houses some of the latger mouthbrooders,like my macrostomas,the unimaculatas and another,but I forget the name.The albimarginata complex has the Albimarginata and the channa,both which are also mouthbrooders but cannot breed with the unimac complex.I have an albi female with my macrostomas,and they will never breed or even try.

Look at this page:Betta Species This sorts them by complex and those in the same complex can breed together.

But If you have wilds,why would you want to cross breed,they are beautiful all on their own!


----------

